
The importance of tuning your thread pools - nkurz
http://www.javaadvent.com/2015/12/the-importance-of-tuning-your-thread-pools.html
======
twoodfin
_Thus to manage 1000 concurrent requests, the 1000 threads would consume 1GB
of the JVM’s RAM just for thread’s stacks._

Can anyone explain why this could be an issue on a 64-bit JVM, assuming these
threads only need a small fraction of the 1MB of stack they're allocated? 1GB
of address space is nothing on a 64-bit system, and surely the only physical
memory that's allocated is what the threads actually use.

Does the JVM enforce a limit on virtual allocations, even for its own
'internals' like thread stacks?

